# Upside Down Bees



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

amatol said:


> Good morning. My name is Tom and I'm a new Beek. My mentor is out of town so appreciate any in site. It's raining this morning and noticed about 1/2 dozen bees at the entrance of both hives that are upside down. Some dead and some look to be on their way. I flipped the alive ones back over. Not sure if these are old bees being pushed out or if I may have a problem. Hives have been treated for mite and beetles about a month a go. Appreciate any advice.


Can you tell if they are drones?
It's close to the time of year where they get kicked out.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Don't worry about it, 6 bees is nothing. They may have been caught out in the rain, gotten cold, they may not even be dead. Take a couple in the house, put a paper towel in the bottom of a jar, stick the wet bees in the jar. Once they dry off and warm up, they may, or may not, regain consciousness.

Ah yes, like Aunt Betty says, they may be drones. I saw one of my hives kicking out drone pupae the other day.opcorn:


----------



## amatol (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks for your replies. Nope. Not drones. Definitely some of my girls. I'll try the jar and paper towel.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tom!


----------

